# Any '08 Addicts XXL?



## davindav (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm looking for an '08 Addict in XXL size, please contact me if you know of one.
Thanks,
David
email: [email protected]


----------



## Lornibear (Jul 26, 2008)

Davindav, any joy on this? I too am interested.


----------



## threshold350 (Jan 24, 2008)

*i know a guy*

A LBS in my area has some Addicts in stock. Only affiliation I have with them is that I maintain their website. If you're still interested, PM me and I will email you their info.

Thanks,
Ryan.


----------

